# Adeptus Astartes: Storm Wing



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So the next rules Dataslate is out, and once again, it's a doozy.

You must take one Stormraven, and two Stormtalons. These fliers come from C:SM, so all allies that get Space Marines, etc etc etc....


The special rules? As long as one 'talon lives, the 'raven gets Strafing Run. And all three can come in on the same Reserves roll, sort of like a steroid-enhanced buff to the 'talon's existing Escort rule.

Now, something to note is that since this is a Formation, the Stormtalon can't transport anything. You're literally using the bad boy as a flying tank. Not a bad thing, since with Strafing Run it's gonna seriously make a mess of things, but even if you ran a Marine Formation in a Marine Codex, I think that pesky ally rule would stop you from loading the gunship with troops.


Personally? I think this is just what I was waiting for to give my Dark Angels the fliers that a fast army deserve.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Xabre said:


> So the next rules Dataslate is out, and once again, it's a doozy.
> 
> You must take one Stormraven, and two Stormtalons. These fliers come from C:SM, so all allies that get Space Marines, etc etc etc....


HOLD IT!

that exact amount of models is being sold as a Christmas bundle before teh data slate came out and the fire base support was on sale before IT'S data slate came out.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

And? It seems like a plausible marketing strategy. But what I was saying is that those rules came out today, and are fairly potent.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think it can still transport C:SM stuff, but you're right on the rest of it...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Xabre said:


> And? It seems like a plausible marketing strategy. But what I was saying is that those rules came out today, and are fairly potent.


the point i tryed to make is that I think we've seen GW 'tell' and that we now have a fairly good guess what a few of teh other data slates are, such as a Eldar Ghost Warrior set.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> HOLD IT!
> 
> that exact amount of models is being sold as a Christmas bundle before teh data slate came out and the fire base support was on sale before IT'S data slate came out.


They make awesome rules to sell models that are otherwise former centrepieces and unique models.

Remember the ground pounding armies of 3rd edition, with 20 model sets , and those predator/leman russ kits left rotting on the shelf? Or all those Super Heavies? Or the flyers? I used to have a dozen fliers from the days of IA1 first edition (Imperial Armour update, actually), and only with 5th did I get to use them adequately, but with the advent of 6th, I suddenly got to play with my awesome toys without being hammered too badly.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Seems a bit disgustingly powerful, but never mind... At least it's a lot of points tied up off the table for turns 1-2.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sethis said:


> Seems a bit disgustingly powerful, but never mind... At least it's a lot of points tied up off the table for turns 1-2.


As long as it sells minis GW doesn't give a shit and probably prefers it this way. Now if they made a box with the Storm Raven and two Dark Talon's then I would be interesting (which they won't). Until then the credit card stays in the wallet.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> I think it can still transport C:SM stuff, but you're right on the rest of it...


 “Independent Formation: The Adeptus Astartes Storm Wing Formation does not benefit from the Chapter Tactics special rule, but units from Codex: Space Marines that are included in the same army can begin the game embarked on the Stormraven Gunship, and can embark on it during the game.”


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> HOLD IT!
> 
> that exact amount of models is being sold as a Christmas bundle before teh data slate came out and the fire base support was on sale before IT'S data slate came out.


Wow, complete coincidence, no honestly; it is just a coincidence:wink:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I was actually wondering about the Chapter Tactics. Guess they wanted to make sure that you didn't give them all IWND (no other tactics mattered). A little surprised that they mention transporting C:SM units, since that encourages formations on top of existing armies of the same army.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

So Color me A Noob and feed me to a squig but I thought formations were only applicable to Apocalypse games. If anyone can clarify that id appreciate it.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

There are Apocalypse Formations, but now GW is releasing these new formations and datasheets to supplement the existing codexes. They are different from Apocalypse ones - they're in this new book who's name I forget.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Gotcha! that Makes more sense.


----------

